# Your childhood leisure travels.



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

What are some places that you & your parents travelled to get away from it all? Like camping out on a lake or going to the beach. Tell us some of your memories.

I used to travel to Destin Florida all of the time as a child. We would always drive along the panhandle and enjoy life. The white sands are awesome. We had a ritual that if we didn't go eat at Fuddpucker's restaurant before we left, we would never come back to Destin. One time we shot down to Biloxi, Orange Shores, Pascagoula, and Gulfport. Lots of fun. I used to collect shells from the trips.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Camping in Veijers Strand, Denmark. Always. Later my parents changed to renting a bungalow for a week...in Veijers Strand. The sad thing is, that my parents were not really interested in discovering neighbouring countrysides and most of the trips were made off-season (because then it is cheaper). Once I was so happy when they announced we will drive to Esbjerg (the biggest town in the area) but in fact we just drove to a hypermarket in the suburbs of Esbjerg! :wallbash: Since I was 14 I often stayed happily at home while my parents where in Denmark.

One other vacation was once in Sweden in a forest/swamp area somewhere near the town Växjö.
My parents never made any vacations south of Northern Germany. Since I moved out and travel alone, I probably have been in more countries besides Sweden and Denmark than my parents.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My first and still most beautiful trip in my life was in 75 - as a small child the first time abroad: we went by car to Coin near Malaga and travelled around Andalusia for 3 weeks. FANTASTIC. There was another short trip to north Spain and south France in 82 but otherwise I spent my holidays as a child always in scouting camps in the mountains - and I loved it  With my parents we spent 2, 3 times per year on Stoos, a small holliday town in central Switzerland.


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

We drove all over the entire east coast of the US many times over but most of our vacationing time was spent in Florida. I remember going to beaches in Florida. Went down to Key West... And some park called Sunken Gardens... Even lived in an RV park in Florida for a short time.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

People in Wisconsin call it, "Going up North"--meaning to the lakes and forests in the north part of the state. We went up to my grandma's lake house frequently in summer.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I am 17 and still living with my parents for another year. I guess where I have gone with my parents is a bit out of the norm. My dad is an Art/Architectural historian so he needs to go to art museums all over the US and Europe and also to see the world's great buildings. Since 1996 I have travelled to Europe with my parents EIGHT times. In a few weeks I will be tagging along with my dad to Russia and another trip to Europe in December. I also tag along with my mother on a lot of her business trips across the country. My young travels have shaped me and made me who I am.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm...*

We went to Spain,France,Monaco,Italy,Vatican,Greece,Canada,Panama and Florida for vacations.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Montreal, Quebec, went there many times between the ages of 4-10

Not for leisure, but to visit family...


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Well we had a wooden villa on an island at the Finnish Archipelago, near Turku, when I was young. It was like our home in every summer; we were there all the time. From there, we usually visited some Finnish coastal cities and Stockholm by our boat.

When it was winter, we went to Canary Islands of Spain for a vacation few times. And of course we did some trips to Lapland and it's winter sport resorts too.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been to the US for the first time when I was 4. Been hooked ever sinced. Seven more US trips followed, with 3 Canadian tours, 1 SA and 1 NZ tours in addition.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

2 x Sweden, 1 x Germany, 1 x Greece, 1 x Austria, 2 x Portugal, 1 x Italy, 1 x Yugoslavia- (The summer before the war) 1 x Czech Republic.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Wao.*



macon4ever said:


> What are some places that you & your parents travelled to get away from it all? Like camping out on a lake or going to the beach. Tell us some of your memories.
> 
> I used to travel to Destin Florida all of the time as a child. We would always drive along the panhandle and enjoy life. The white sands are awesome. We had a ritual that if we didn't go eat at Fuddpucker's restaurant before we left, we would never come back to Destin. One time we shot down to Biloxi, Orange Shores, Pascagoula, and Gulfport. Lots of fun. I used to collect shells from the trips.


That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^ LOL. Well I was meaning stuff like camping and outdoors stuff. 
As a child (I'm a military brat) I've lived in the UK, Texas, Turkey, and Georgia. I lived most of my childhood in Georgia. Overseas while living in Europe I've been to Roma, Venezia, Milano, Zurich, Paris, Munich, Garmisch, Frankfurt,Edinburgh, London, Adana, and Istanbul. Those are the main cities.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

The same village in the Yorkshire Dales (Northern England) 5x per year every year with Summer day trips from there to towns on the North Sea coast like Whitby and Robin Hood's Bay... That's it. Its probably why I travel abroad so much now... compensating for not doing it when I was a kid!

I didn't fly until I was 15... my first trip abroad (bar a school day trip to Boulogne), to Kos (Greek island).


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Weekend trips to Mississauga to visit Square One.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> I didn't fly until I was 15... my first trip abroad (bar a school day trip to Boulogne), to Kos (Greek island).


I can top that: I didn't fly until I was 20...my first trip abroad I had to finance by myself (a prolonged weekend in Istanbul). My mother was never in an airplane until now and also my grandma had her first flight after she retired.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Every Summer on vacation to Málaga (Southern Spain) and Cáceres (West centre of Spain), when I was a child.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

All around Manitoba... from Northern Tundra to the southwestern Prairie. I was living in Grand Rapids, Manitoba, right in the Central of Manitoba. I also used to travel a lot (with parents of course in childhood) in Saskatchewan.


----------

